# Et les 6.000 de DDT ?



## geve

*BRAVO !*

Le plus vinaigré des modos opère dans l'ombre... n'hésitant pas à manier la baguette (aïe !) quand il le faut... mais toujours avec douceur.

Je crois que nous avons la même philosophie, alors pour remplacer ta souris qui doit être bien fatiguée, je t'en offre une nouvelle - non, deux !


----------



## la reine victoria

*Bravo DDT!  You are definitely this.*


*Congratulations and*
*thanks for all your help.  *




*LRV*


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

*D*e tous les modos,
*D*e tous les zozos,
*T*u es le plus savoureux ! 

J'ai trouvé le cadeau qui s'impose... 
Qui a dit : "un esprit sain dans un cornichon", déjà ?


----------



## Fernando

Thank you for your posts.


----------



## América

*FELICIDADES Y GRACIAS*


----------



## Agnès E.

Bravo à notre picklelito préféré !


----------



## lauranazario

Bravo for over 6000  amazing results from an amazing mind! 

Cariños,
LN


----------



## anangelaway

*Félicitations DDT* ! Ah oui, moi aussi je t'ai retrouvé ! Mais t'as piqué un truc à Geve là !


----------



## Jana337

*Félicitations! Please pickle your way back to the forum! 

Jana
*


----------



## cherine

6 000 Félicitations
pour
6000 merveilleux postes
 ​


----------



## panjabigator

WOW!  6000 amazing posts!  I will read them all tonight!


----------



## Outsider

Felicitazioni, DDT.
​


----------



## DDT

Thanks everyone, I promise I will pickle my way back to WR soon

EncaminoDDT


----------



## DDT

Thanks everyone, I promise I will pickle my way back to WR soon 

EncaminoDDT


----------



## Mei

Wow lil bit late but congratulations DDT and thank you!

Mei


----------

